# fainting/vaso-vagal episodes



## wannabenavy2007 (9 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the input folks. I've removed the posting as I don't want to leave it up here in perpetuity.


----------



## SupersonicMax (9 Feb 2007)

wannabenavy2007 said:
			
		

> Also, in addition to the possible anxiety related faints, *I have passed out more than once from smoking too much dope and drinking*; now a non-issue as I haven't smoked pot in over a year.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Feb 2007)

Well at least you are honest about using dope....while I have not heard from anyone suffering from fainting attacks such as yourself, it would be in your best interests to approach Recruiting on this. My gut feel though is I don't think you will be permitted in because it boils down to the fact you may be a safety risk to yourself and your fellow sailors.


----------



## xo31@711ret (9 Feb 2007)

Recommend you get all the forms given to you filled out by your doctor. i also recommend ask your doctor for any / all  copies of consults, tests, etc on your medical file related to this condition. (you said you seen a cardiologist and neurologist). Then  I recommend make copies of all you have (keep a copy for yourself squirrelled away somewhere for safe keeping) and send the the original forms given to you and copies of all tests, consults etc to the recruiting medical section. And then wait and see what happens; the recruiting medical section in Ottawa will make the final decision on your medical fitness.


----------

